# BODY MASS INDEX



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

I RECENTLY HAD A HEALTH CHECK THE RESULTS SAY IN OVERWEIGHT BMI OF 28

MY WAIST IS 39 AND CHOLESTROL WAS 6.11

IM 45 LOOKING TO GET IN SHAPE AFTER A FEW YEARS LAYOFF

MY DIET ISNT TOO BAD

HOW DO I GET MY BMI DOWN TO A GOOD LEVEL


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Lose weight


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

LOL SHOULD I CUT CARBS ALLTOGETHER AND JUST HAVE VEG AND PROTEIN


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> LOL SHOULD I CUT CARBS ALLTOGETHER AND JUST HAVE VEG AND PROTEIN


You don't have to be so severe lol. Do you know how many calories a day you eat? If you do, reduce by approx 500 kcal. If you don't and don't plan on counting calories, just reduce serving size of food in general.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

at the moment my diet looks like this

8 am 25grm protein shake with semi skimmed milk

11 am 4 whole eggs 50grms of granola

2 pm chicken thigh and medium baked potato

5pm after workout 25 grms protein shake with banana

8pm lean 6 oz steak with broccoli

10.30 protein shake with milk


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Go Vegan.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> at the moment my diet looks like this
> 
> 8 am 25grm protein shake with semi skimmed milk
> 
> ...


Looks ok. General rule of thumb with weight/fat loss is move more eat less. So if weight loss stalls, either increase movement i.e cardio and or eat less.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

im currently working out 3 times a week push pull legs

should i up it to 5 times a week?

i have exercise bike at home should i go on it 30mins before breakfast every morning?


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

CHOLESTROL = fixes stop eating alot of **** 1-2 a week max, excercise like cardio get in the red field og heart rate while also improve bloodpresure.

Weightlloss, make sure you eat less than your body needs simple as that. if you dont lose weight you are eating to much. If you dont want to count calories eat lean meat and greens and add some rice, oats etc. in your daily diet.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

how many times a week should i do cardio


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> how many times a week should i do cardio


If you want replies from an individual, use the "reply with quote" button. Else you may not get a reply.

I advised you, when weight loss stalls increase cardio or reduce food. By all means do 5 times a week but 3 should be fine for early stages of weight loss.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> If you want replies from an individual, use the "reply with quote" button. Else you may not get a reply.
> 
> I advised you, when weight loss stalls increase cardio or reduce food. By all means do 5 times a week but 3 should be fine for early stages of weight loss.


at the moment im just starting back so just need some advice


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> at the moment im just starting back so just need some advice


That is fine. Do you need anymore advice?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What I would suggest is to take your old diet (that you was eating before), and simply clean it up a bit and eat a bit less... you should be starting to feel hungry a few times a day (not starving all day long), but this is good.

As regards to cardio... just start doing anything. No need to bust a gut to start with, but by the sounds of it anything will be an improvement. It's much better for progress and intensity to be organic (as you start to feel fitter) rather than just following a plan. Only thing I would suggest is to try to do a it a little bit longer or a little be harder than the week before.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> That is fine. Do you need anymore advice?


would a fat burning supplement help and what would u recomend


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

buffbob70 said:


> would a fat burning supplement help and what would u recomend


No.

Eat less, move more.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> would a fat burning supplement help and what would u recomend


For otc supps Alphamine has great reviews

I can't comment personally as I would use t3, ECA or clen, which are not things I would suggest to anyone.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

i dont want to go down ped route because of age and health


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> i dont want to go down ped route because of age and health


No need to use anything, but if you do want, try alphamine, which is not PEDs.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> how many times a week should i do cardio


2-3 times 20-30 mins but start with 2 banging the wife also counts... Cardio is #1 tool for general lifestyle problems.

If you want quickers results and you dont mind doing meat and fats only a ketosis diet is really efficient. you can maximum eat 30g carbs a day rest has to be prot and fat. but can prolly eat 1kg+ fat a week in the beginning.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

vildgut said:


> 2-3 times 20-30 mins but start with 2 banging the wife also counts... Cardio is #1 tool for general lifestyle problems.
> 
> If you want quickers results and you dont mind doing meat and fats only a ketosis diet is really efficient. you can maximum eat 30g carbs a day rest has to be prot and fat. but can prolly eat 1kg+ fat a week in the beginning.


what about just carbs at breakfast and after weight workout


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

vildgut said:


> 2-3 times 20-30 mins but start with 2 banging the wife also counts... Cardio is #1 tool for general lifestyle problems.
> 
> If you want quickers results and you dont mind doing meat and fats only a ketosis diet is really efficient. you can maximum eat 30g carbs a day rest has to be prot and fat. but can prolly eat 1kg+ fat a week in the beginning.


Not a great suggestion for a newbie getting in to things. Keep it simple.

I don't understand why people insist on complicating things.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Not a great suggestion for a newbie getting in to things. Keep it simple.
> 
> I don't understand why people insist on complicating things.


yes it does get confusing then

im having problems with migranes after workout the next morning that last for days

do u know anything about them?


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Not a great suggestion for a newbie getting in to things. Keep it simple.
> 
> I don't understand why people insist on complicating things.


talking about the diet or the cardio?

I totally agree on keeping it simple


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

buffbob70 said:


> yes it does get confusing then
> 
> im having problems with migranes after workout the next morning that last for days
> 
> do u know anything about them?


What's your water intake?

Any ideas what your blood pressure is?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You don't need to worry about things like keto, just eat less add move more.

If you want to get a better handle on what you're eating them myfitnesspal is good, although check the data for foods the first time you use it as occasionally another user has entered something daft.

Keeping calories down is far more important than what you eat. The odd bit of 'junk' is no problem at all if you still stick to your calorie target. Just so long as e.g. you having one biscuit doesn't lead to you having 10, in which case sticking to healthier foods may be a better plan.

Good luck!


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

vildgut said:


> talking about the diet or the cardio?
> 
> I totally agree on keeping it simple


when i had my health check on monday it was 137/82


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Verno said:


> What's your water intake?
> 
> Any ideas what your blood pressure is?


when i had it taken on monday it was 137/82


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

buffbob70 said:


> when i had it taken on monday it was 137/82


And water intake?


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> And water intake?


well at least 4 pints a day im allways drinking water


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

buffbob70 said:


> well at least 4 pints a day im allways drinking water


Change that to litres mate.

Will help a lot with weight loss too.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> when i had it taken on monday it was 137/82


Yep, get started on some cardio 137 is within the limits i believe but certaintly in the high end. 120/80 is where you wonna be.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I HATE THE BMI INDEX, Total crap

Its body fat i would follow


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> I HATE THE BMI INDEX, Total crap
> 
> Its body fat i would follow


I agree BMI doesnt target the skinnyfat or bodybuilders but the simple calculation does work in the general obese people.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

arcticfox said:


> I HATE THE BMI INDEX, Total crap
> 
> Its body fat i would follow


Fair point but a good starting point for the op. However as soon as you start dropping weight op go off mirror and calipers not bmi!

Think my bmi is 33 :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

No just done it again it's 35!!


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

roughly 2 egg yolks has your daily limit of cholestrol, so eat less yolks, and dont eat chicken thigh everday, its quite fatty, stick to breast.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Verno said:


> No just done it again it's 35!!


yeh i was looking at bodyfat calipers the other day on amazon


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

kadafi39 said:


> roughly 2 egg yolks has your daily limit of cholestrol, so eat less yolks, and dont eat chicken thigh everday, its quite fatty, stick to breast.


wont that impact on test levels?


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Verno said:


> No just done it again it's 35!!


35 lol whats your bodyfat % then


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

buffbob70 said:


> 35 lol whats your bodyfat % then


15% now

5'10" 17st2lb

Your gym should have calipers mate, if you don't wanna buy them. But if a knack to using them correctly too.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Verno said:


> 15% now
> 
> 5'10" 17st2lb


whats your diet like?

how do i get mine down quickly


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

kadafi39 said:


> roughly 2 egg yolks has your daily limit of cholestrol, so eat less yolks, and dont eat chicken thigh everday, its quite fatty, stick to breast.


This nonsense was busted years ago, you been living in a cave?

Whole eggs are fine to eat, as is chicken thigh.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

buffbob70 said:


> whats your diet like?
> 
> how do i get mine down quickly


Im following this diet mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/293327-ultimate-fat-loss-stage-condition-diet.html?highlight=Ultimate

I wouldn't recommend it to you starting out though fella.

There is no easy quick way it's as simple as reducing cals or upping activity. Just follow the advice the other fellas have previously stated mate. Perseverance is key and you'll get there.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> This nonsense was busted years ago, you been living in a cave?
> 
> Whole eggs are fine to eat, as is chicken thigh.


yeh ive read that u need some fat in your diet 4 whole eggs aint gonna hurt im not

a junk food eater just let things slip over the years


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

i just buy chicken thighs cos they cheaper than breasts

i sometimes have turkey breast i mainly shop in lidls

it cheaper than tesco or morrissons

and i never buy from farmfoods their meat is awful


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Also @Dark sim is a veritable mine of information. Keep pm'ing him as soon as you can and he'll come and PT you just to get rid of ya  :devil2:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

buffbob70 said:


> i just buy chicken thighs cos they cheaper than breasts
> 
> i sometimes have turkey breast i mainly shop in lidls
> 
> ...


Ah you'll need the ukm official Lidl rep then. @FelonE your up mate :bounce:


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Verno said:


> Ah you'll need the ukm official Lidl rep then. @FelonE your up mate :bounce:


lol it my local shop mate i find the meat there good


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

buffbob70 said:


> lol it my local shop mate i find the meat there good


Three words mate salted almond nuts :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ah you'll need the ukm official Lidl rep then. @FelonE your up mate :bounce:


How can I be of assistance?


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Verno said:


> Three words mate salted almond nuts :drool:


lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> How can I be of assistance?


Ah Paul, this gentleman is an avid Lidl shopper. Any tips on best buys? Meat in particular.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> How can I be of assistance?


i been praising lidl for their meat lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ah Paul, this gentleman is an avid Lidl shopper. Any tips on best buys? Meat in particular.


Well I get 800g minced beef for 2.75

That's it lol

Ain't bought chicken for a while so dunno how much it is now.

Was buying lean turkey mince but mines stopped selling it,trying to halt my gainz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> i been praising lidl for their meat lol


It's good stuff mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Well I get 800g minced beef for 2.75
> 
> That's it lol
> 
> ...


Mine still out of blueberry wheats mate :crying:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mine still out of blueberry wheats mate :crying:


I'll message my Lidl source now and see what they're playing at


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheers babe :wub:


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> It's good stuff mate


well they doing chicken thighs a kilo for £2.25 now

and sometimes they have meat half price on weekends

they had steak last weekend half price £1.34 for 340grms


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> It's good stuff mate


i sometimes get the pork loins too


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Verno said:


> Cheers babe :wub:


any advice on where to shop for a good protein powder?

cant afford on whey looking for a cheaper alternative


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

buffbob70 said:


> any advice on where to shop for a good protein powder?
> 
> cant afford on whey looking for a cheaper alternative


Depends what your budget is mate. @BespokeSupps are amazing loads of flavours and well priced. Think they doing 3x1kg pouches for £11 each. Don't quote me on that though.

Have a look at the site Whey Protein 80 SF I have newbie codes too if you buy from them :thumb:

Lay off the pork whilst your cutting weight though mate.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Verno said:


> Depends what your budget is mate. @BespokeSupps are amazing loads of flavours and well priced. Think they doing 3x1kg pouches for £11 each. Don't quote me on that though.
> 
> Have a look at the site Whey Protein 80 SF I have newbie codes too if you buy from them :thumb:
> 
> Lay off the pork whilst your cutting weight though mate.


yes will do mate

do i really need casein before bed or just mix why with milk


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Well I get 800g minced beef for 2.75
> 
> That's it lol
> 
> ...


they also doing ostrich and kangaroo meat have u treid it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> they also doing ostrich and kangaroo meat have u treid it lol


Nah but I want to


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

buffbob70 said:


> yes will do mate
> 
> do i really need casein before bed or just mix why with milk


If you can stretch to it then fine mate if not then whey,milk and quark. Just concentrate on cutting the fat first imo fella


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Verno said:


> If you can stretch to it then fine mate if not then whey,milk and quark. Just concentrate on cutting the fat first imo fella


yeh got to get these migranes sorted seeing doc tomorrow see what he says


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> yeh got to get these migranes sorted seeing doc tomorrow see what he says


He will tell you to stop training


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> He will tell you to stop training


so what do i do then


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> yes will do mate
> 
> do i really need casein before bed or just mix why with milk


tbh you don't need whey or casein unless you're struggling to eat enough protein... I've not bought any for a while. So don't think it's a must.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> so what do i do then


Hope the migraines go.

I went through a phase of shooting pains to my head once, doc told me me to stop training. I laughed at him and said that is not really the answer is it.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Hope the migraines go.
> 
> I went through a phase of shooting pains to my head once, doc told me me to stop training. I laughed at him and said that is not really the answer is it.


yeh i know lol i put it down to not worked out in awhile my body not use to stress


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Hope the migraines go.
> 
> I went through a phase of shooting pains to my head once, doc told me me to stop training. I laughed at him and said that is not really the answer is it.


well they told me at health check to get more exercise and i did mention they said to see doc straight away ive not trained for a week and had no headaches


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

i get a pain behind the left eye the next morning and a sickly feeling it last for 3/4 days


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

buffbob70 said:


> i get a pain behind the left eye the next morning and a sickly feeling it last for 3/4 days


I'd see your GP if I were you, to hopefully rule out anything serious.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd see your GP if I were you, to hopefully rule out anything serious.


yes i am in morning


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

buffbob70 said:


> yes i am in morning[/Q
> 
> seen GP he said to get eye test they can look behind eye for any problems


----------

